# Quiz' Open A Videos - Debut Weekend



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Day One -- A bit distracted by the wind and environment. The major issues as I see them:
* Anticipated heeling
* Slow dumbbell pick up
* Distracted on all aspects of broad jump





Day Two -- Qualified with 198.5 and first place! Lost points on:
* Anticipated heeling
* Bump somewhere on pattern.
* Crooked sit on pattern.
* Mouthing dumbbell a little.
(Video is missing first heel pattern... video guy handler error!)





Day Three -- Great ring performance; would've had a 197. Bobbled the groups. Lost points on:
* First halt on heeling
* I think the rest was a front or finish.
** I LOVED his dumbbell pick-ups today!





Comments, feedback and suggestions totally welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, what a great team you two make  I loved watching the videos and saw only one thing that was a bit distracting and might cost you points - the knee bends on the dumbbell tosses seemed consistent (two per toss). 

But again, what a great team! Congratulations..


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job! You guys looked awesome!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are a great looking team! I love his finishes. You have fantastic attention from him, especially outside like that with all the distractions. I too am not sure about the knee bending throwing the dumbbell, though, not sure if some judges might consider it an additional aid. Maybe not though. You two are a fantastic working team!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You make it look easy!
Way to go!
I was looking at how they have the ring gates braced...boy it was really windy!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Steph, I am unqualified to comment on your performance from a critical point of view, but how lovely to watch a handler and dog having so much fun! Quiz is so enthusiastic


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Steph
I am also unqualified to comment on the videos except to say that looked GREAT to me. Good job to all!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you, all!

I had sooooo much fun in the ring with him! Wow - Open really is more fun than Novice!

I'll have to ask about the knee bends on the toss. I was asking around for tips on throwing, and bending the knees was one of them; perhaps I over did it. The wind definitely made it challenging -- dumbbell kept going farther than I'd intended and I had to re-throw!

I can't wait to get back in the ring and try again! Just gotta work on his mamma's boy tendency!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You guys are awesome. Quiz looks like a wound spring in the ring and is working so hard to please you.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so envious of the attention you have from him. The only time he was distracted was on the broad jump in the first run. What a team!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job! You guys looked awesome!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks all! Your comments are appreciated. Most of all, I love that you can see Quiz' happy attitude in the ring. THAT'S the most important part of the training for me. I'd much rather lose precision points here and there, but have a happy, flashy dog, than a dog who is super precise all the time, but looks like a robot in the ring.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the videos. You can really see how windy it is, and it does look like a very distracting environment. He really did great, and he does have such a upbeat fun attitude, flashy for sure!!!

I am glad you got video!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

All three classes were wonderful performances. I do not think the knee bends on the throws are costing you anything. I would think that any points lost were 1/2 here and 1/2 there for slightly off fronts and finishes and probably all were lost on day 2 on that first halt. You seemed to have a "strong" arm on all your throws. Was that by design or nerves? Did you not qualify on day 1 & 3 due to groups? I could watch you and Quiz all day, you make a great team.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> All three classes were wonderful performances. I do not think the knee bends on the throws are costing you anything. I would think that any points lost were 1/2 here and 1/2 there for slightly off fronts and finishes and probably all were lost on day 2 on that first halt. You seemed to have a "strong" arm on all your throws. Was that by design or nerves? Did you not qualify on day 1 & 3 due to groups? I could watch you and Quiz all day, you make a great team.


Thanks, Hank!

Yeah, I'm pretty sure we had .5s on F & Fs and the halt, etc.

As for the strong arm... I don't normally toss it out of the ring, and I really didn't feel that nervous (that I was aware of anyway...) I suspect, and the judge also said, that the wind was contributing to it. But I will practice lobbing them a bit more. I'd really been working on hitting a consistent landing spot, so I'm surprised they went as long as they did.

Yes - the NQ on day 1 and 3 was groups. Turns out, he's a bit of a mama's boy! He'll hold the stay while I'm out of sight, but was popping up as soon as he saw me come out from the blind. Talk about a groan moment! I know he's a tad bit on the insecure side; it's part of what makes him such a nice worker in the ring with me. I'm doing some social distance stuff at home, trying to build his confidence w/o me be having neighbors take him out and show him a good time, and am going back a bit in training and returning often when training OOS stays. We show again in two weeks at a UKC trial. Hope to see some nice progress by then. Same to blow such nice scores with a last min bobble on the stays. Friday would've been a 193 and Sunday would've been a 197.

Any ideas for add'l stay exercises are welcome!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I love what you've done with your dog--you guys are an awesome team! Such great attention--is part of that attention natural or did you train really hard for it?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> I love what you've done with your dog--you guys are an awesome team! Such great attention--is part of that attention natural or did you train really hard for it?


Thank you! As for the attention... we've trained REALLY HARD over many years to achieve and maintain it!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

He looks really nice 

My gf and I were working together - she has a very soft PWD- and she uses a method in which they prop up a stuffed toy against the dog's rear during stays. It's his job to keep the toy in the same position- and if not, she scolds the toy on return not making eye contact with dog at all or even facing him. It's really weird...but it's worked for them.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thank you! As for the attention... we've trained REALLY HARD over many years to achieve and maintain it!



Well, good work! To get that much sustained attention with that energy is really good.


----------

